# How about a "Previously Viewed" notation



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

I would like to know if a particular show was previously VIEWED. In our case, it would let my wife and me know whether the other has already watched something we wish to delete.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Suggest that here:

http://research.tivo.com/suggestions/


----------

